# Aren't gas prices going crazy?



## vitauta (Mar 28, 2012)

gas prices are steep and have been escalating at a dizzying rate lately--with no relief in sight, and none expected.  since we forum members live in a wide variety of areas in the u.s., canada, europe, australia and a few others, i thought it would be interesting to hear what everybody else is paying at the pumps.  also, i'm wondering how many of us have changed our driving habits or modes of transportation because of high gas prices.

here in central virginia, gas costs $3.70 per gallon today....


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 28, 2012)

One of the things we always do when we cross over the border to pick up UPS packages is fill up with gas. Well, we were down on Monday. Gas prices in NY were high and not much lower than here in SE Ontario. To top it off, the gas station where we could get a discount with our loyalty card for groceries was out of regular gas. I am trying to limit my driving into the city to once every 1-2 weeks and do all my errands on one day. This makes for a long day, but limits the number of trips to the City each week. I have put 1000 miles on the Volvo since Feb 27, including the trip from CT to SE Ontario. This is about 1/2 of what I used to drive.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 28, 2012)

Here in eastern MA, last week I paid $3.75 for a gallon.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 28, 2012)

The last I bought was 3.99/gal.  I saw a couple places today at 4.059.  I have not really made any changes.  I only use 5 or 6 gallons a week and all of my driving is for fun, so I am lucky compared to many people.  I feel the increase in other areas like the grocery store more than at the pump.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 28, 2012)

All I can say is I'm glad I don't own a Chevy Suburban anymore. At today's prices it would have cost $150 to fill 'er up. 

We've made some changes. My wife and I have down-sized vehicles in recent years. She drives a Ford Fusion  (39 mpg) and I have a Toyota Yaris (35 mpg). In addition, we both choose to work from home one or more days a week. All said, we typically spend $25 a week on gas between the two cars, which I think is pretty decent.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 28, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> All I can say is I'm glad I don't own a Chevy Suburban anymore. At today's prices it would have cost $150 to fill 'er up.
> 
> We've made some changes. My wife and I have down-sized vehicles in recent years. She drives a Ford Fusion  (39 mpg) and I have a Toyota Yaris (35 mpg). In addition, we both choose to work from home one or more days a week. All said, we typically spend $25 a week on gas between the two cars, which I think is pretty decent.


With the higher gas prices, I think more companies should be open to people working remotely. I've worked remotely almost exclusively since 1989. I have done this on long-term contracts (up to 4 years) and short-term contracts. It makes sense from a real estate perspective as well. Companies don't need to provide cube space since so many people work on computers, need Internet, phone, and software to attend meetings.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 28, 2012)

vitauta said:


> here in central virginia, gas costs $3.70 per gallon today....


I only wish! Los Angeles gas prices: $4.25-$4.30 and that's the lowest octane at the lowest priced gas stations. Some stations are charging $4.50 and up


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 28, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I only wish! Los Angeles gas prices: $4.25-$4.30 and that's the lowest octane at the lowest priced gas stations. Some stations are charging $4.50 and up


Besides worrying that my van would break down between ON and northern MN, one of the reasons I've been taking the train to MN has been that it was cheaper to book a sleeper and the train ticket than it was to drive. Not to mention, more fun!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 28, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> With the higher gas prices, I think more companies should be open to people working remotely. I've worked remotely almost exclusively since 1989. I have done this on long-term contracts (up to 4 years) and short-term contracts. It makes sense from a real estate perspective as well. Companies don't need to provide cube space since so many people work on computers, need Internet, phone, and software to attend meetings.


Same here. Every job I've taken since 1996, working remotely - at least part time - has been an option. The company I currently work for gave all employees 2-day a week telecommuting privileges a few years ago as a cost saving measure. At the time, it was thought that they would keep it in place for 6-12 months and then revert back to the old policy. It proved to be so popular and cost-effective that they just made it permanent.


----------



## bakechef (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm not sure but I think that I paid $3.77 per gallon last week.

We both have smallish 4 cylinder cars and live pretty close to work, so luckily we aren't noticing too much.  

The reason we bought the place that we did, is that it is close to both jobs and close to pretty much everything.  We average 6K miles a year on one car and 5k on the other, so we can keep our cars way past their payments.  If we had bought a bigger place on the outskirts of town for the same money, we would be replacing the cars every 5-6 years and our gas costs would be more than double.

We are paying around $170-180 per month at current prices to keep both cars going.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 28, 2012)

$3.69 a gallon today....  According to an industry insider it's going to $6.99 +++ soon!!! She also predicted it would drop back to the $1.99 range as soon as the Highly successful Wind, Solar, Melting Snowflake, Algae energy gets fully online. Electric cars will probably drive prices to less than a buck!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 28, 2012)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> $3.69 a gallon today....  According to an industry insider it's going to $6.99 +++ soon!!! She also predicted it would drop back to the $1.99 range as soon as the Highly successful Wind, Solar, Melting Snowflake, Algae energy gets fully online. Electric cars will probably drive prices to less than a buck!!



Don't forget the hydroponic toilets you mentioned in another thread, UB!

Don't remember what I paid today, around $3.70 I think.  Have heard our Illinois neighbors in Chicago  currently pay the highest in the nation.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 28, 2012)

In NJ I paid $3.69 a gallon for regular *CASH*. Some places were higher. If you want to use *CREDIT* you get raped for *ANOTHER* 5 to 12 cents a gallon!! This practice *SHOULD* be against the law!! It is discrimination! *NO* place else makes you pay more when using your credit card!! There aren't seperate prices on a menu for cash and credit, or at the supermarket. Why should it be legal for the gas station to rob us when we pay for gas with a credit card?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 28, 2012)

msmofet said:


> In NJ I paid $3.69 a gallon for regular *CASH*. Some places were higher. If you want to use *CREDIT* you get raped for *ANOTHER* 5 to 12 cents a gallon!! This practice *SHOULD* be against the law!! It is discrimination! *NO* place else makes you pay more when using your credit card!! There aren't seperate prices on a menu for cash and credit, or at the supermarket. Why should it be legal for the gas station to rob us when we pay for gas with a credit card?


Gasoline retailing is very low profit margin. I'm not a market insider nor knowledgeable on the subject but just guessing their profit margin may be 4%-5%, and credit card companies may charge 1%-2% to retailers to redeem charges. For example $4/gallon translates into perhaps 4-8 cents charged to the retailer to have the credit card reimbursed into cash.

I just pay cash. An additional benefit is that your credit card won't be skimmed or shoulder surfed.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 28, 2012)

Keep your eyes on the business news.  There will be reports of oil companies reporting record earnings/profits for the quarter ending in March or June.  As surely as day follows night, record profits follow record gas prices.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 28, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Keep your eyes on the business news.  There will be reports of oil companies reporting record earnings/profits for the quarter ending in March or June.  As surely as day follows night, record profits follow record gas prices.



Yeah buddy....and so do State & Federal Tax revenues. What is it now...about 5 or 6 times what the Oil Companies rake in?? Or something like that....


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 28, 2012)

In upstate NY Monday, it was $4.03/US gal. (3.85 liters).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 29, 2012)

$3.59 today, we filled up @ $3.23 a week ago.  Workdays are 4 miles round trip and the weather is still too dicey to ride my bike.  There is a city bus line, but the hours they run do not coincide with my work hours, I would end up waiting an hour for the bus after work and still have to walk 6 blocks to catch it and 4 blocks to get home at the other end.  

If I walked home, which I plan on starting soon, it only takes me 45 minutes.  But again, the weather is too odd for me to chance walking.  Dressing for the weather in the morning, it's too hot for me to walk home and I don't relish carrying my layers home.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2012)

i just filled up at $3.55/gallon on a credit card. 

$76 to fill up from nearly empty, and it'll barely last a week if we don't go on any weekend car trips.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 29, 2012)

Its £1.37 a litre here


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2012)

mumble mumble, carry the one...

that's about $6 per gallon, bolas! 

i would get used to riding a bike or rollerskating at that rate.


----------



## Addie (Mar 29, 2012)

msmofet said:


> In NJ I paid $3.69 a gallon for regular *CASH*. Some places were higher. If you want to use *CREDIT* you get raped for *ANOTHER* 5 to 12 cents a gallon!! This practice *SHOULD* be against the law!! It is discrimination! *NO* place else makes you pay more when using your credit card!! There aren't seperate prices on a menu for cash and credit, or at the supermarket. Why should it be legal for the gas station to rob us when we pay for gas with a credit card?


 
Because merchants have to pay a fee to Visa, Mastercard, etc for providing this service to its customers. AMEX charges them the highest fee. That is why so many places will not accept AMEX.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 29, 2012)

buckytom said:


> mumble mumble, carry the one...
> 
> that's about $6 per gallon, bolas!
> 
> i would get used to riding a bike or rollerskating at that rate.


Tom mate I cant complain we were smoking 30 cigs a day at about $15 and I sold the Harley and the Red beast
The big prob around us is there is no public transport apart from a bus that comes once a week.
It cost me about $3 to cut the lawns


----------



## Addie (Mar 29, 2012)

I never learned to drive. So I have never had the expense of a car. 

Son #1 drives me everywhere I want to go without any questions. I have noticed that he sometimes puts me off until he has a reason to go near or to there also. 

Winthrop provides all my medical transportation. I noticed this morning that when the van came to pick me up, there were several others there also. My time for pickup is usually around 10 a.m. And I usually go alone. It was a full load. I usually leave as soon as I am done. But I have the feeling that tomorrow I will be leaving at 2 p.m. when a lot of the folks from my neck of the woods also leave. And I have the feeling that for any appointments at BMC are going to be made with two in one day. One in the a.m. and one in the p.m. That I may make a fuss about. It makes for a long very tiring day. Not good for the heart.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 29, 2012)

Addie you have a good son


----------



## Addie (Mar 29, 2012)

Our public transportation (MBTA) has been having public hearings which are a joke. They are going to be raising our prices no matter what the public says. One of the things they see is a large increase in folks using it for the first time when gas prices start to climb. Thus the increase for the cost of diesel fuel. So how do they justify the cost of the third rail subway cars that run on electricty? Sitting in a traffic jam in downtown Boston for more than an hour, just doesn't make sense. When and if, the prices go down again, the patronage will start to drop. But not the cost of using the T. That will never go down. I am curious to see how much using The Ride will increase. I use that when I want to go beyond where my scooter will take me. I bring along my scooter to shopping malls. Right now it is $2.00 each way. So whether you dirve or not, the gas prices do affect us all.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 29, 2012)

The big argument in our area is that all the residents over 65 get free transport.
The nearest hourly bus and train service is 2 miles away.I have written to the local authority for them claiming discrimination under the European human rights act.


----------



## Addie (Mar 29, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Addie you have a good son


 
Thank you. I think he is pretty special also. My daugter lives even closer to me than he does. You would think it would be the daughter that looks after the parent when the need arises. But she is busy trying to find her place in her new empty nest. She has her own health problems along with those of her husband. So I ask very little of her. Whereas since his wife died my son seems to be at a loss. So having  him help me keeps him busy and focused on something other than his wife being gone. They never had any children of their own. He helped raise her two sons along with his one. He also has the dog he bought for her just before she died. So in spite of myself, I got to love the little bugger also. Now he feels that I have to get my doggie fix at least every other day. That gives him an excuse to come here with Teddy Bear so I can play with him. He stays for an hour or so. We have had some nice long talks about his wife and his father. He has been learing about my childhood also. His own son is 35 and  my firstborn grandson. He is still single and I don't think my son will live long enough to see his first grandchild. He is determined to stay single. His girlfriend did become pregnant but lost the baby in her fourth month. 

I asked my son once if he ever talked to his son like we do. He told me that he didn't. He doesn't know how to start the conversation. I offered him a few suggestions. I often share some happy memories of my children with them. Something I think every parent should so. Kids love to hear cute things about themselves.


----------



## Addie (Mar 29, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> The big argument in our area is that all the residents over 65 get free transport.
> The nearest hourly bus and train service is 2 miles away.I have written to the local authority for them claiming discrimination under the European human rights act.


 
Our elderly get reduced fares, but never free. Only the blink ride free and children under 11


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 29, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Its £1.37 a litre here


How much is that in US$/USgallon?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 29, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> How much is that in US$/USgallon?


About $8.27 a gallon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 29, 2012)

There's 3.79 UK liters to 1 US gallon

1.6 UK pound to 1 US dollar

$6.06 US/US Gallon

I think I figured this out right, I left my shoes on...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 29, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> About $8.27 a gallon.




Where is my mistake, Steve??


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 29, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Where is my mistake, Steve??



Trying to figure it out for yourself instead of just asking. 

That's why I asked. I tried using Google conversions with no good result...


----------



## taxlady (Mar 29, 2012)

I typed £1.37 / litre in $/gallon

and got:

(UK£ 1.37) / litre = 8.27376697 US$ / US gallon


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 29, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Trying to figure it out for yourself instead of just asking.
> 
> That's why I asked. I tried using Google conversions with no good result...



At least I tried...


----------



## taxlady (Mar 29, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Where is my mistake, Steve??



£1.37 x $1.6/£ = $2.19

$2.19/litre x 3.79 litres/US gallon = $8.30/US gallon


----------



## taxlady (Mar 29, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> One of the things we always do when we cross over the border to pick up UPS packages is fill up with gas. Well, we were down on Monday. Gas prices in NY were high and not much lower than here in SE Ontario. To top it off, the gas station where we could get a discount with our loyalty card for groceries was out of regular gas. I am trying to limit my driving into the city to once every 1-2 weeks and do all my errands on one day. This makes for a long day, but limits the number of trips to the City each week. I have put 1000 miles on the Volvo since Feb 27, including the trip from CT to SE Ontario. This is about 1/2 of what I used to drive.



Aren't you supposed to use premium for your Volvo? All of my owner's manuals said to use premium, but that regular was okay - it adjusts the timing.

I have tested and so have others. Not only did my 850 have noticeably better acceleration, it got enough better mileage with super that it was actually cheaper than using regular.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 29, 2012)

taxlady said:


> £1.37 x $1.6/£ = $2.19
> 
> $2.19/litre x 3.79 litres/US gallon = $8.30/US gallon



Thanks TL, now I see my mistake.  Set up my problem wrong, it's always where I make the mistake.

I figure I'll understand algebra about the time I retire.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 29, 2012)

I was going to tank up today, 'cause it's Thursday and Ultramar sells super gasoline for 3¢ less per litre on Thursdays. Regular was $1.444/litre today ($5.466/ US gallon) up from $1.374/litre ($5.201/US gallon) yesterday. I'll give it a day or two to go back down, I hope.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 29, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks TL, now I see my mistake.  Set up my problem wrong, it's always where I make the mistake.
> 
> I figure I'll understand algebra about the time I retire.



I find that it's best to include the units of measure in the calc. That way when they cancel out, if you are left with the right units, you probably set it up right.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 29, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I find that it's best to include the units of measure in the calc. That way when they cancel out, if you are left with the right units, you probably set it up right.




I'll remember that for about the next 6 minutes...math is not my forté, but I do keep trying.  If the formula had been evident (to me) I would have just been able to plug in the numbers...

I don't mess around at work, I have all my formulas written down AND I have someone check my answer.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> At least I tried...


I did too, but Google conversions failed me. I could have converted liters to gallons and pounds to dollars, but unfortunately my brain exploded and got all over the keyboard and screen, so I had to take a break. 

I'm generally good at numbers but some days I just don't want to do complex calculations.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2012)

oops, steve and taxy are right. about $8.24 at $1.59 for the current exchange rate for british sterling.

that's what i get for trying to do math in my head. 



btw, the gas station where i filled up just yesterday at $3.59/gallon was at $3.75/gallon today.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 30, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Its £1.37 a litre here





PrincessFiona60 said:


> At least I tried...



Okay PF, just to show you I have the right stuff:

£1.37/liter * 1.5973 $US/£ * 3.785 liter/galUS = 8.283 $US/galUS

The units on numerators and denominators cancel out except for the final units. All our answers are in the same ballpark depending on the variances in conversion factors.

No wonder all those EU types drive little cars. Driving in the US vs. driving in EU:

my car at $4.25/gal and 17 mpg: 4.25 $/gal * (1/17) gal/mile = $0.25/mile

EU car at 8.29 $/gal and twice the mpg: 8.29 $/gal * (1/34) gal/mile = $0.24/mile

So you can drive a bigger car in US at lower gasoline cost, or drive a small car in EU with double the MPG, and pay about the same cost per mile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 30, 2012)

You know, I don't mind having my mistake explained, I acknowledged it several posts back.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You know, I don't mind having my mistake explained, I acknowledged it several posts back.



What gave you the idea I was explaining your mistake? I was making up for my laziness in not calculating the conversion earlier, and at least demonstrating I can do it if I want.

My post had nothing to do with you beyond responding to your comment implying that I didn't even try. Now I tried.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 30, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Trying to figure it out for yourself instead of just asking.
> 
> That's why I asked. I tried using Google conversions with no good result...



That's what I was responding to when I said, "At least I tried."


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 30, 2012)

Pfffff no bloody sympathy just a debate about maths


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 30, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Pfffff no bloody sympathy just a debate about maths



I sympathize (and cringe) every time I hire a car in the EU.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 30, 2012)

Steve not only the price but panic buying, the ignorant buggers dont understand  that the tanker drivers have to give 7 days notice before they or anyone else can strike. Government under fire over panic buying of petrol | Politics | The Guardian


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2012)

lol, steve.
i don't mind shifting lefty because the "H" is the same (can you imagine 1st being upper right?), but driving left and passing right goes against my nature and it must be subdued, especially on roundabouts.
i find i start drifting to the right into oncoming traffic on long straightaways when i get really tired after driving several hours in the uk and ireland.

coast to coast in a day can wear you out.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Pfffff no bloody sympathy just a debate about maths



I didn't get any bloody sympathy for gas at $1.444/litre ($5.466/ US gallon) and that's this side of the pond.

BTW, I don't pay that. I pay $0.07 more per litre except on Thursdays when it's "only" $0.04 more per litre. That's for 91 AKI octane gas.

What octane and octane rating method is your regular gas? Here in Québec regular is 87 AKI which is approximately 91 RON.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 30, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, steve.
> i don't mind shifting lefty because the "H" is the same (can you imagine 1st being upper right?), but driving left and passing right goes against my nature and it must be subdued, especially on roundabouts.
> i find i start drifting to the right into oncoming traffic on long straightaways when i get really tired after driving several hours in the uk and ireland.
> 
> coast to coast in a day can wear you out.


BT, I have the opposite problem. I don't find it hard to adapt to driving on the other side of the car and the road. Probably because 1.) I'm a natural lefty, and 2.) I have to make a conscious effort to adapt.

What throws me is when I come back home after a few weeks of British driving and still have an urge to get into my car on the passenger side.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 30, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Pfffff no bloody sympathy just a debate about maths




hold on there, bolas.  we have plenty of sympathy for those spending dollars more per gallon of gasoline than we are.  the exact amount of sympathy that would be appropriate to assign did get bogged down, however, as we attempted to do the liter to gallon conversion, true enough.  but bolas, you are the one who seemed to be quashing the need for our compassion with your talk of $15 dollar per day cigarettes and harleys.  make up your mind, mate....

(i do feel for you anyway, bolas, and am glad you're done with those cigs)


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 30, 2012)

I cried like a baby when they were sold but at least I can keep my lungs

Ps I missed your message, I just replied.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 30, 2012)

I accept the gas prices for what they are.  I currently pay about $4.20 in L.A. for regular.  I also have other modes of transportation like my bicycles and the local buses that I can use to commute to work.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 30, 2012)

$3.64 for regular, $3.91/gallon for high grade gas here in SC.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 30, 2012)

roadfix said:


> I accept the gas prices for what they are...



We all do, out of necessity.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 30, 2012)

I am roughly 33 miles one way to my job, which is why I applied today for a job less than 10 miles away. Gas is taking food off the table. Grr! I like to eat.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 30, 2012)

Pretty soon I will not be able to go to work, if this keeps going.(G-d forbid)


----------



## vitauta (Mar 30, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I cried like a baby when they were sold but at least I can keep my lungs
> 
> Ps I missed your message, I just replied.
> 
> ...



nice bike, hot sporty red car.  what kind is it?

sorry you had to let them go, bolas....


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 31, 2012)

Its was an old Ferrari


----------

